# Pre war hanging tool box fits Mead, Westfield, Snyder



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

Here is a Motobike hanging toolbox with hangers that fits multiple frames including Mead, Westfield, Snyder and others.  The toolbox measures 2.5 inches tall by 21 inches long and is in excellent condition with no rust, dents or major flaws.  Will trade for early teacup light/battery tube.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 15, 2022)

$60.00


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry, ND


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 15, 2022)

85


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

ND


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 15, 2022)

100


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

ND


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 15, 2022)

200


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 15, 2022)

$220.00


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

dave laidacker said:


> $220.00



Deal


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 15, 2022)

Hello,

I'll be sending the money yet tonight.

My Ship To Is:
Dave Laidacker
28 Royer Road
Danville, PA 17821
570-220-9523
slaidacker@hotmail.com

Thank you very much,
Dave


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 15, 2022)

Money Shipped

Thank you
Dave


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

dave laidacker said:


> Money Shipped
> 
> Thank you
> Dave



Cool. I’ll send you a tracking number tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## RPower (Feb 16, 2022)

dave laidacker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be sending the money yet tonight.
> 
> ...



Disregard prior - found this!


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 16, 2022)

Dave Laidacker
28 Royer Road
Danville, PA 17821 
570-220-9523.

Thanks


----------

